# #2



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

My Montecristo that I smoked this morning....

It was good!

:smoke:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

right to the fingers.. sweet


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

beauty!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------

